# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Two test-e bottles... really from company?

## antman8969

Hey everyone, long time reader... About to start up a test-e cycle and I wanted to get some opinions on the gear I got two from a certain company.

This logo should hint to the company

The only thing that worried me was the batch no. on the gear is the same as the batch no. on the site in their product images. That being said, the two bottles DO have the hologram security seal, and they each have different "internal codes" printed on it which the company uses on for authenticity checks.

I was given to me without the box, so I don't have the external code.. which means I can't use the checker on the site.

edited. please edit out the lab names and you can repost your pic's 
The third bottle I got is unlabeled, so probably won't get much help on it's authenticity.. supposedly 400mg / cc...

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Bonaparte

To anybody familiar with the Greek alphabet, that's a bit more than a hint at the lab name. lol

When dealing with UGLs, batch numbers are about as useful as expiration dates.

----------


## antman8969

> To anybody familiar with the Greek alphabet, that's a bit more than a hint at the lab name. lol
> 
> When dealing with UGLs, batch numbers are about as useful as expiration dates.


lol yea hoped that was obvious...

I'll take it as a good sign then that there are different authentication numbers on the hologram...

----------


## Bonaparte

Dude, you just broke several board rules.

----------


## gixxerboy1

Please edit your post. There is no price discussion and you really aren't supposed to hint to the name, well at least not as obvious as you did.

And as Bonaparte said batch numbers, exp dates are all meaningless. They are a good marketing tool for people who don't know better

----------


## antman8969

> Please edit your post. There is no price discussion and you really aren't supposed to hint to the name, well at least not as obvious as you did.
> 
> And as Bonaparte said batch numbers, exp dates are all meaningless. They are a good marketing tool for people who don't know better


Edited... can't fix bonaparte's quote though...

As for authenticity.... any luck with what I've provided?

----------

